# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  لمستخدمين الفايرفوكس هنا تجد البرنامج المنتظر تقليل استهلاك المومري وتسريع التصفح ..

## رابط مباشر

بالفعل هذا هو البرنامج المنتظر والحل الفعلي لمشكلة استهلاك البرنامج للمومري ....

Firefox Ultimate Optimizer

[IMG]http://img82.**************/img82/8922/firefoxalienwareke4.jpg[/IMG]


اسم البرنامج Firefox Ultimate Optimizer
الحجم : 113 KB
وظيفة البرنامج تقليل استهلاك الفايرفوكس للمموري اي للذاكرة ...
تسريع التصفح وستلاحظ الفرق الواضح ....
تسريع اقلاع الفايرفوكس عند تشغيله ....
البرنامج كامل ولايحتاج الى كراك او سيريل او اعدادات خاصة .....
وهذه صورة توضح استهلاك الفايرفوكس للذاكرة اثناء عمل البرنامج ....

[IMG]http://img207.**************/img207/5651/f2yv6.jpg[/IMG]

وهذه معلومات عن البرنامج باللغة الانجليزية

Firefox Ultimate Optimizer is a simple program that improves the experience in sailing under Firefox making this release unused memory and in turn go a little faster because they are not consuming as much memory.
How to use? In short, you just have to run the program and this will make all while still running in the background on the taskbar next to the clock.Firefox Ultimate Optimizer is a tool, which runs in the background and is minimized to the system tray, that reduces CPU and Memory usage of Firefox by 33-50%

Firefox is known to be a memory hog at times. Firefox Ultimate Optimizer (web page is in Spanish, but the link will translate it into English through Google Translator) cuts down the memory usage drastically.
I downloaded and installed the program tonight and then did a little testing. First I opened Firefox and then opened Windows Task Manager to see how much memory was being used: 35,824k. With Firefox Ultimate Optimizer loaded: 392k (and around 516k for Firefox Ultimate Optimizer.) Needless to say, the change was

وللذين ظهرت عندهم مشاكل في عمل البرنامج
البرنامج يحتاج الى Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0



لتحميل البرنامج

http://up.arbwb.com/download.php?id=0FCFA69F1

----------

